# Heated wiper blades



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Has anyone tried the heated wiper blades located in the product showcase? They seem like a great idea.


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

I had ones from another manufacturer and they were the greatest. I also got a windshield heater (like 2 small rear defroster strips) and NEVER had anything build up on the windshield. Just got both for my new truck and will be putting them in soon.

_________________________________________________________________

BLIZZARD BLADES


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Good to hear,*



bigjoe871 said:


> I had ones from another manufacturer and they were the greatest. I also got a windshield heater (like 2 small rear defroster strips) and NEVER had anything build up on the windshield. Just got both for my new truck and will be putting them in soon.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> BLIZZARD BLADES


 That is good to hear,have been looking at the heated blades for two years now.lol This should be the push I need to try them out.


----------



## KeeblerBP (Sep 4, 2005)

I have been running a set of the everblades for two years now. I leave them on the truck year round but there is a switch to turn the heated part on. During the winter they work great, no build up of snow or ice. They swipe clean when the heat is on. During the summer, or when the heat is not on, they sometimes leave streaks. If you get them I would recommend using them only in the winter and switch to normal wiperblades in the summer. 

There is always the chance that the new ones have been improved since I bought mine. I know you are supposed to replace wiperblades more often then every two years too.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

How fast do they heat up when you turn your truck on? (providing there is snow and ice all ready on window)


----------



## KeeblerBP (Sep 4, 2005)

I would say it takes 5-10 min. to warm up and melt the snow or ice off of them. When you are using them once they are warmed up, they usually stay warm enough they are dry and if you are sitting still sometimes you see a little steam off of them. When I say a little, I mean it is a very small amount. It's not like the steam is pouring off of them like a factory, it's more like "I think I saw some steam".


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Nice, I might have to get me some of them..


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Where do you guys get them from? Any web addresses?


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

www.everblades.com - LOCATED IN THE PLOWSITE PRODUCT SHOWCASE SO THEY WILL PROBABLY GIVE YOU A GREAT PRICE

www.blizzardblade.com

I ALSO HAVE NORTHWIND WINDSHIELD HEATERS ... CHECK WWW.POLECATMIRRORS.COM FOR THOSE


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

*? for bigjoe871*

Where did you find the windshield warmer strips? I have been looking at the heated wipers also. I think that between the two I wouldn't have any icing problems.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks Big Joe... :salute:


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

Anytime.

I know that this question is after the fact but am I allowed to put web addresses on here or is that not allowed?

I figured that since someone asked it would be OK.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

bigjoe871 said:


> Anytime.
> 
> I know that this question is after the fact but am I allowed to put web addresses on here or is that not allowed?


Take it from me, if the mods don't like it they'll just delete it, and if your not paying attention you'll repost it thinking you never really did in the first place. Finally after a couple of go-arounds the mods will pm you a let you know, mean while you think you need to be committed because you swear that you posted it (and you did) but they kept deleting it.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

any one use both the blizzard blades and everblades to see wich is the best. or anyone have any problems with either?


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

No problem with the blizzard blades other then a bit expensive. Wiring is a PITA also, make sure you buy a bunch of black zip ties before you start.


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

One more thing, I got the windshield heaters because even thought the wipers stayed clear there was a big ice jam on the winshield sometimes (heavy wet stuff). The heaters solved that for me.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Thanks from me too, bigjoe. I just ordered the windshield heater. I've been looking for them for a while. Now, do they make something to stick on my outside mirrors?


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Here is one for heated side mirrors. I have installed them with the signal in a customers truck.
http://www.muthco.com/products/kits/200-0114.htm


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

Just FYI, if you do not have power factory mirrors you will need to really work at finding a way to get the wiring through the arm of the mirror. I have the muthco kit sitting in my shed because I couldnt get the wiring through the INSIDE of the mirror arm. AND MUTHCO will tell you over and over that this kit will not fit non power factory mirrors...i guess because of the wiring.

By the way, i have the muthco kit, two factory fully manual tow mirrors (each side) and two extra pieces of new upper glass for the factory mirrors if anyone is interested. FOR 2005 Superduty


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Man....lol

You guys just look for excuses to hook up 12volt tinker toys and ways to avoid EVER having to get out of the truck.

What....do some of you guys plow in your robe and slippers too?

lol


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey big Joe, can I give you a call about these wipers. Contact me via email, I cannot PM yet I guess.
[email protected]


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

I've plowed in my slippers I've also shovelled snow in my slippers. Now it's what I've done in the snow without any type of footwear is what would make for reeeal interesting conversation but I can't talk about it here of I'll get kicked off the forum.


----------



## curty85 (Jan 27, 2005)

What....do some of you guys plow in your robe and slippers too?

Only if we can. I just ordered the windshield heaters from Polecat. Less than $50.00. Shoot, I'd go through that is food and coffee in one storm.


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Now that I think of it, I've shoveled snow with my slippers too.

lol


----------

